# Sightseeing around Blanding?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife and I are going to do some sightseeing around Blanding in early May. We're planning on seeing Natural Bridges along with the Mule Canyon and Cedar Mesa ruins. Then on outr way home, we'll take the drive up highway 95 to Hanksville and through Capital Reef. Anything cool to see along 95 or around Blanding that I might fit in? We'll be spending two nights in Blanding.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The drive south to Bluff and then to Mexican Hat is gorgeous. The Mexican Hat feature is fun and the quick trip to the bridge over the San Juan is worth it. It might be worth researching the drive to River House as it's a great ruin but I've only gotten to it from the river.

From Mexican Hat the drive up 261 and the Moqui Dugway is memorable. From the top there is a short drive to a viewpoint of the Goosenecks of the San Juan is gorgeous. You can connect back to Blanding or head west to Hanksville from there.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, what he said.

Depending on your schedule, a drive from Cap. Reef to Torrey then south on 12 all the way through Boulder then Escalante and on towards Bryce Canyon coming out near Panguitch is an awesome drive as well.

Lots of deer and Elk on 12 between Torrey and Boulder so if you drive it watch out.

Heck, head south at Panguitch and go up over through Duck Creek and down into Cedar City. Make the state round trip.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It kind of depends on what you are driving. The above recommendations are all good.
If you don't mind a little dirt, Bears Ears and Dark Canyon across the top to Beef Basin and Indian Creek.

You might need a few more days.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> It kind of depends on what you are driving. The above recommendations are all good.
> If you don't mind a little dirt, Bears Ears and Dark Canyon across the top to Beef Basin and Indian Creek.
> 
> You might need a few more days.


. We'll be taking our truck and it's got brand new 10 ply all terrain tires on it. So I'm all for doing some off roading.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Texas Canyon and Comb Ridge are pretty cool. Have fun!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The road through Beef Basin is neat. Haven't done it in years.

If you are looking for more adventurous drives to test your tires you can always cross White Canyon and do the side canyon to Cheesebox. The feature is interesting and you are bound to run into a ton of lithic scatter on a walk on the canyon rim, or at least that was the case in the early aughts. A ton of black on white pottery shards to observe.

Your truck should be plenty fine for River House:

https://www.gjhikes.com/2017/07/river-house-ruin.html?m=1

Better than many local "roadside" ruins with 10% of the crowds.

The area is side country exploration mecca.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We'll check out those areas. I've been to a lot of places in Utah but not so much in the S.E. corner.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We're back from the road trip. It was awesome. I'll post more of a report when I have more time. We ended up hiking into 6 or 7 different sights.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just realized I didn't post any more pictures of last year's trip to the bears ears area. Here's a few more.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few more


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

those bring back so many memories of when i lived in monticello growing up. i know exactly where a few of those are at. thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> My wife and I are going to do some sightseeing around Blanding in early May. We're planning on seeing Natural Bridges along with the Mule Canyon and Cedar Mesa ruins. Then on outr way home, we'll take the drive up highway 95 to Hanksville and through Capital Reef. Anything cool to see along 95 or around Blanding that I might fit in? We'll be spending two nights in Blanding.


Mule Canyon(s) are really cool! So is Cedar Mesa.


----------

